# micrometer reading chart



## umahunter (Feb 7, 2015)

I've searched but can't find one as of yet so I figured I would ask you folks I'm looking for a basic diagram that shows how to properly read a micrometer that I can laminate and hang up on the wall anyone know of one ??


----------



## Andre (Feb 7, 2015)

Here is a great video on how to read a micrometer, hopefully this helps. No charts I'm aware of sadly.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQHKAcQzS3Q


----------



## JimDawson (Feb 7, 2015)

I think this is what you are looking for

http://www.linnbenton.edu/auto/day/mike/read.html


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Feb 7, 2015)

Andre said:


> Here is a great video on how to read a micrometer, hopefully this helps. No charts I'm aware of sadly.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQHKAcQzS3Q



is that mrpete22's 
No it's not, he has a good one you might want to watch. 
I am going to watch this one later, it looks good too. 
There pretty easy to learn though, although, I don't read one a lot, so I am not Like 
BAM!! .0267 or nothing, takes me a minuet or less, but If I can learn it, you can. 
I am pretty bad in math and stuff like that.


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 7, 2015)

Jims link is a good one to print for new people that want a reminder of how to read a micrometer which can be hung right next the machine for reference.


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Feb 7, 2015)

This is a drawing that I made for a friends son who is in some sort of Auto Tech. school, I had to tutor him in reading micrometers and it was a challenge because I lack patience.

It helps to count the lines after the whole number in .025 increments, in this case .200- .225- .250 then the thimble of .005.
The tenth scale is a vernier numbered 1-9 on the other side, whichever line on this scale lines up with another line is the number of tenths. I have been reading micrometers every working day for 30+ years and still count the lines (-:


----------



## Karl_T (Feb 7, 2015)

Wreck™Wreck said:


> The tenth scale is a vernier numbered 1-9 on the other side, whichever line on this scale lines up with another line is the number of tenths. I have been reading micrometers every working day for 30+ years and still count the lines (-:



If you can still read the vernier you're doing better than me. My 60 year old eyes can't do it. So, now i just work to 1/2 a thou, good 'nuff for a hobby. At least most of the time.

Karl


----------



## JimDawson (Feb 7, 2015)

Karl_T said:


> If you can still read the vernier you're doing better than me. My 60 year old eyes can't do it. So, now i just work to 1/2 a thou, good 'nuff for a hobby. At least most of the time.
> 
> Karl



I hear ya Karl, I keep a 10x jewelers loupe in my pocket :lmao:


----------



## MarkStephen (Feb 7, 2015)

The only "tricky" part I have found reading a micrometer is "guessing" the 4th place on the veneer when it's between divisions. As an example, is .2457 or .2458? Both look about right at times. :bitingnails: 

While one or the other has no bearing on what I am doing as most any thing +/- .002 is more than good enough, it does keep the mind sharp and in practice using the tool. 

Mark


----------



## T Bredehoft (Feb 7, 2015)

This won't help in understanding the numbers, but if  you get accustomed to holding the mike (if you're right handed) in you're right hand, with your little finger  through the loop in the frame, frame on your palm and your third finger supporting the body of the mike.  Use your thumb and fore-finger to turn the barrel.  Over 40 years its' become second nature, I had to go get a mike to see just how I held it, couldn't remember.


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Feb 7, 2015)

Karl_T said:


> If you can still read the vernier you're doing better than me. My 60 year old eyes can't do it. So, now i just work to 1/2 a thou, good 'nuff for a hobby. At least most of the time.
> 
> Karl



I do not read the tenth's scale often, I need glasses just to find the toolbox.


----------



## John Hasler (Feb 7, 2015)

Wreck™Wreck said:


> I do not read the tenth's scale often, I need glasses just to find the toolbox.



I take my glasses off to read the tenths scale (or rather I would if I had anything with a tenths scale).


----------



## Round in circles (Feb 9, 2015)

Just arrived from a man in a van a few minutes ago a belated Crimbo prezzie from my wife to me .
Other goodies to follow later today , according the the emails I've been reading this morning. 

It's a beauticians skin examining , manicuring desk   flood lit lens c/w mount & integral on/off  light switch  . The   lens is 5 & abit  inches ( 130 mm )  in diameter , is made of what looks like quality clear glass.
 Cost £ 43 ( $70 ish USD ).





It has a fluorescent  tube light under the head that surrounds the lens to light up what your looking at.  It is a fixed 5 x magnification  through the lens , picture is taken at about 30 inches away from the can... 20 " from the lens  
The camera has auto focused on the lens rather than what you can see through it , hence the blurred look of the writing .. .to me the 1 mm tall lettering is very readable under the lens & looks to be 5 mm tall & very clear. 

 I'm really chuffed with it , for it means I can now do lots of things whilst still wearing my work glasses & do hands free things including ... seeing lathe work at a more  sensible distance from my eyes as well as reading micrometers with it  ( which are also coming with my other belated gifts of more boy's toy's stuff this afternoon :victory::thumbsup .


----------



## hdskip (Feb 9, 2015)

Starrett offers a neat little booklet called : The Starrett Book for Student Machinists. This has a chart like you are looking for along with 152 pages of very useful information.

  Starrett Cat. No. 1700
 EDP.No.53218


We use this in the shop class that I teach.
   Gary


----------

